
A Model of Mental Fluidity and Analogy-Making (1994) [pdf] - ehudla
http://portal.uni-freiburg.de/cognition/lehre/archiv/WS0910/analogiemat/6thsitting/Vortrag/copycatamodelofmentalfluidityandanalogymaking.pdf
======
joe_the_user
This reminds me of the thread where Geoffrey Hinton is wrongly described as
laboring in the wilderness in promoting his ideas. Neural net's star has
fallen and risen over the years but it always was a mainstream approach. In
contrast, despite his fame as a mainstream explainer of CS, Hofstadter's
approach has never gotten more than a few nibbles from researchers broadly and
I think it's effectively only being pursued now by a dozen or less people who
were direct student of his. I think that's a shame but what do I know?

~~~
ehudla
I submitted this because of the Hinton thread...

~~~
carapace
When people bring up Hinton, I'm always like, "Yeah, Hinton is great, but have
you tried Schmidhuber?" ;-)

[http://people.idsia.ch/~juergen/](http://people.idsia.ch/~juergen/)

Cf. "Deep Learning in Neural Networks: An Overview"
[http://people.idsia.ch/~juergen/deep-learning-
overview.html](http://people.idsia.ch/~juergen/deep-learning-overview.html)

> Abstract. In recent years, deep artificial neural networks (including
> recurrent ones) have won numerous contests in pattern recognition and
> machine learning. This historical survey compactly summarises relevant work,
> much of it from the previous millennium. Shallow and deep learners are
> distinguished by the depth of their credit assignment paths, which are
> chains of possibly learnable, causal links between actions and effects. I
> review deep supervised learning (also recapitulating the history of
> backpropagation), unsupervised learning, reinforcement learning &
> evolutionary computation, and indirect search for short programs encoding
> deep and large networks.

~~~
danstanflan
This guy is great. I love his theory of art and science, especially where he
relates scientific discovery to data compression.

------
ehudla
Search the file for the description of the Jumbo architecture to get an idea
of Douglas Hofstadter's computational approach.

